# Parking lot Shenanigans



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe more of a rant or pet peave than an actual problem.. Huge parking lot right in front of the only high speed quad to the top. Get up early to make some fresh turns. They stack the rows perpendicular to the lift so even if the lot is only a couple rows of cars you may end up at the far end of the row maybe 500 yards from the lift base. What happened to first come first serve? Someone that shows up 15 minutes after me is parking right next to the lift and im forced (by the lot nazis) to park way the &^%$ over there. Yes I boot up at the car and really dont want to walk the extra 500 yards on gravel with my ski boots. When people circumvent the lot gestapo they come running over for a good talking to.. What gives Gunstock?


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

Just pretend you don't speak English


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Good thinkin Billski, I've used the bad knee story which really isnt a story


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Good thinkin Billski, I've used the bad knee story which really isnt a story


  Sometimes debating things rationally is not the best strategy.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2015)

Perhaps you should write to the mountain's management. Just a short note might work quite effectively.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Im thinking about all the mountains ive been too and it is usually first come first serve. Or they at least stack you up nearest the hill but being immediately directed to the far end of the empty lot seems a bit premature, what if that many people dont even show up? Any other mountains doing this?


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

I feel for ski areas managing weekend crowds. Parking space at Gunstock is tough on the weekends.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

abc said:


> Perhaps you should write to the mountain's management. Just a short note might work quite effectively.


  In their face is vastly more effective than an ignorable email or letter.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> I feel for ski areas managing weekend crowds. Parking space at Gunstock is tough on the weekends.


  Nope.. this is happening weekdays, I dont go near the place on weekends as they are parking WAY beyond the enjoyable capacity of that mountain. Bussing them in from the campground and old alpine ridge side. I have no problem with "managing" keeping the cars tight and in a line.. BUT four guys waving furiously to park over there by the pond when Im not there for paddleboating is STUPID!


----------



## podunk77 (Feb 1, 2015)

This happened to me a couple times at Sunapee (I'm one to put my boots on at the car too).  I'd be in sight of the parking lot and I knew they were going to put me at the end of a row where I'd be far from the lifts, whereas people arriving after me would be put in a new row right beside the beginner's area (whose chairlift you can take and then ski over to the summit lift).  I'd just pull over to the side of the rode, out of reach of the parking nazis, and wait for the new row to start.  I'm not familiar enough with Gunstock to know if a similar move would work there.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

podunk77 said:


> This happened to me a couple times at Sunapee (I'm one to put my boots on at the car too).  I'd be in sight of the parking lot and I knew they were going to put me at the end of a row where I'd be far from the lifts, whereas people arriving after me would be put in a new row right beside the beginner's area (whose chairlift you can take and then ski over to the summit lift).  I'd just pull over to the side of the rode, out of reach of the parking nazis, and wait for the new row to start.  I'm not familiar enough with Gunstock to know if a similar move would work there.


 Yes we usually finagle a spot up close but not without some herrassment which ive had just about enough of. Last interaction wasn't pretty.. Im not going to the hill for this kind of negative BS


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> ...


 Some people just see everything as complaining.. instead of speaking up so maybe things change for the better..GFY


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Some people just see everything as complaining.. instead of speaking up so maybe things change for the better..GFY



Depends.  It's whining to the observer who doesn't give a crap, and a valid point to one who agrees with the complaint. 
Personally I symathize with your original point. I'd've been annoyed too. 
But I still laughed at the snot faced baby.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2015)

billski said:


> In their face is vastly more effective than an ignorable email or letter.


If he can FIND the right person to be "in the face", that is.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

abc said:


> If he can FIND the right person to be "in the face", that is.


 Naaa, squeaky wheel always gets the grease. Maybe they will see this thread.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 1, 2015)

Take it up with management if you have a problem.  Don't blame the lot attendants.  You wouldn't believe how much of a pain it is to work on the parking crew... those guys have to deal with more disrespect and BS than anyone working at a resort. 

Respect the guys parking you, do as they ask, and then take it up with the appropriate powers if you have a problem.  Those guys are just doing what they're instructed.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Maybe they will see this thread.


Maybe they will, maybe they won't.

But if you seek out the management and voice your opinion as a constructive comment, you know they got your input.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Take it up with management if you have a problem.  Don't blame the lot attendants.  You wouldn't believe how much of a pain it is to work on the parking crew... those guys have to deal with more disrespect and BS than anyone working at a resort.
> 
> Respect the guys parking you, do as they ask, and then take it up with the appropriate powers if you have a problem.  Those guys are just doing what they're instructed.


 Dont get me wrong, I get that its a shit job but I dont see why they can not relay a message. Never said I yelled at the parkies or anything but they sure as hell get in your face when you dont park way over the other side of the lot :sad:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Dont get me wrong, I get that its a shit job but I dont see why they can not relay a message. Never said I yelled at the parkies or anything but they sure as hell get in your face when you dont park way over the other side of the lot :sad:



Just asking you to see it from their angle, and do your best to treat them well and follow their instructions.  They have a boss who has told them how to park the lot.  Their job is to park the lot according to the map/plan laid out for them.  If people don't follow their directions, the responsibility for the condition of the lot is still on their shoulders.

If you have a problem with the layout of the lot, just go to the ticket window or guest service desk and ask to speak with a member of the base area management staff and present your thoughts.  You never know... maybe they never thought of parking the rows in the other direction!  Or maybe they actually have a very good reason for why they do it the way the do, which may not be immediately obvious to you.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Maybe more of a rant or pet peave than an actual problem.. Huge parking lot right in front of the only high speed quad to the top. Get up early to make some fresh turns. They stack the rows perpendicular to the lift so even if the lot is only a couple rows of cars you may end up at the far end of the row maybe *500 yards* from the lift base. What happened to first come first serve? Someone that shows up 15 minutes after me is parking right next to the lift and im forced (by the lot nazis) to park way the &^%$ over there. Yes I boot up at the car and really dont want to walk the *extra 500 yards on gravel with my ski boots*. When people circumvent the lot gestapo they come running over for a good talking to.. What gives Gunstock?



Gunstock's entire parking lot is 500 *FEET *long, not yards.  I think this belongs in the "first world problems" thread.


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Some string of years in the last decade there was this kid at Sunday River who danced all morning while he was directing cars. Always made me smile when I pulled in. 

Personable staff, including lifties and so forth, are money in the bank, IMO.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Gunstock's entire parking lot is 500 *FEET *long, not yards.  I think this belongs in the "first world problems" thread.


 Are you sure..im thinking its at least 300 yards wide and 6-700 long whichever ways you consider wide and long to be http://www.tanwater.com/pics/laconia2009-019.jpg


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Nope.. this is happening weekdays, I dont go near the place on weekends as they are parking WAY beyond the enjoyable capacity of that mountain. Bussing them in from the campground and old alpine ridge side. I have no problem with "managing" keeping the cars tight and in a line.. BUT four guys waving furiously to park over there by the pond when Im not there for paddleboating is STUPID!



Have you tried parking in the Pistol lot? It's pretty easy to park close to the lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

I think it would be weird to orient the parking in the other direction at Gunstock.  And let's face it, the vast majority of early arriving skiers are looking to park close to the lodge and not the lift.  If parking was the other direction you'd piss off even more people.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it would be weird to orient the parking in the other direction at Gunstock.  And let's face it, the vast majority of early arriving skiers are looking to park close to the lodge and not the lift.  If parking was the other direction you'd piss off even more people.


 Arn't the first arrivals the ones that want to get on the HSQ?  How many here head for the lodge first thing? I thought those people got there at 10am


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Arn't the first arrivals the ones that want to get on the HSQ?  How many here head for the lodge first thing? I thought those people got there at 10am



Hell, no. Not trying to be contrary but I only change at the car when it's extremely warm. I find it uncomfortable and awkward and I am historically a true early bird until spring.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> Hell, no. Not trying to be contrary but I only change at the car when it's extremely warm. I find it uncomfortable and awkward and I am historically a true early bird until spring.


 Ohh, maybe im looking at this all wrong. However every time i pretend I dont see the parkies and pull up the wrong end by the lift 10 more do the same thing next to me.. lets have a poll Lodge or Lift?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Thread has happened before.  I'm sure if you searched for it, you could bump it


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thread has happened before.  I'm sure if you searched for it, you could bump it


 No way really?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes.  99% of all skiing topics have been discussed here at some point. :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about partying or stupid things people do in the parking lot.
Not whining about having to walk to a lift


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

wwf-vt said:


> i thought this thread was going to be about partying or stupid things people do in the parking lot.
> Not whining about having to walk to a lift


 tgr


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2015)

i would suspect it is about maximizing the efficiency of the parking lot rather than being "fair" to people who get there first.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i would suspect it is about maximizing the efficiency of the parking lot rather than being "fair" to people who get there first.


  Yea screw the local taxpayers that have subsidised the mountain for 25 years. We just need to jam as many mass plates as we can into the lot while the gettins good. TOTALLY makes sense


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Yea screw the local taxpayers that have subsidised the mountain for 25 years. We just need to jam as many mass plates as we can into the lot while the gettins good. TOTALLY makes sense



i didn't realize they were giving preferential treatment to out of staters, that is really unfair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Yea screw the local taxpayers that have subsidised the mountain for 25 years. We just need to jam as many mass plates as we can into the lot while the gettins good. TOTALLY makes sense



You do realize Gunstock has run in the black all but a handful of its 75 years in existence?   It's a positive cash contributor to Belknap county.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You do realize Gunstock has run in the black all but a handful of its 75 years in existence?   It's a positive cash contributor to Belknap county.




Yep, place was always profitable. 

Walking is good for you.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i didn't realize they were giving preferential treatment to out of staters, that is really unfair.


 More so than you know


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You do realize Gunstock has run in the black all but a handful of its 75 years in existence?   It's a positive cash contributor to Belknap county.


 Wow are you wrong!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Wow are you wrong!




Really? Data?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, if you say so


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Wow are you wrong!



No, pretty sure he's not.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.laconiadailysun.com/inde...unty-ok-for-750-000-revenue-anticipation-note


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Yea screw the local taxpayers that have subsidised the mountain for 25 years. We just need to jam as many mass plates as we can into the lot while the gettins good. TOTALLY makes sense


  Take em in, tip em upside down and shake until all their money falls out, send 'em home....  Then the locals can party...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL as if a march 5 hard close every year wasn't enough of a joke http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...reatens-to-Shorten-Season-to-Avoid-Obamacare#


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Are you sure..im thinking its at least 300 yards wide and 6-700 long whichever ways you consider wide and long to be http://www.tanwater.com/pics/laconia2009-019.jpg



Yes, I'm sure.  You'll survive...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow.. did you know there was a game on?


Cannonball said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  You'll survive...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> http://www.laconiadailysun.com/inde...unty-ok-for-750-000-revenue-anticipation-note



That's evidence of running in the red for the past 25 years?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071118/GJNEWS02/711180064/0/CITNEWS0307


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes.  99% of all skiing topics have been discussed here at some point. :lol:


New AZ rule. We shouldn't be allowed to post on a topic until we've read every stinkin' post on the topic.  That way there would be no further need for discussion or debate.  On second thought, let's lock all the threads on topics that have already been discussed.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's evidence of running in the red for the past 25 years?


 No those are just the recent shortfalls


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> No, pretty sure he's not.


 Why is that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> No those are just the recent shortfalls



But you said the mountain has been taxpayer financed for the past 25 years?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> But you said the mountain has been taxpayer financed for the past 25 years?


 And then some.. If they didnt take out a county backed bond every few years they would be chapt 11


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Why is that?



Disclaimer:  I'm close with someone who works there and we're not talking about a struggling hill here. Gunstock punches above its weight as a 4 season business.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> Disclaimer:  I'm close with someone who works there and we're not talking about a struggling hill here. Gunstock punches above its weight as a 4 season business.


 Sure if you have endless county backed bonds... LOL I know everyone up there and they know me so what.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> ...


 Eeeech NY


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2015)

is the clock on the server off?   posted @ 11:02 PM


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> is the clock on the server off?   posted @ 11:02 PM


yeah, it is off 30+ minutes slow.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> Disclaimer:  I'm close with someone who works there and we're not talking about a struggling hill here. Gunstock punches above its weight as a 4 season business.





I trust this statement coming from you. As I know it its always been a money maker....county would lease if otherwise and operators would line up for it in a minute


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax;886293 I know everyone up there and they know me so what.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> And you still get crappy parking?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2015)

BTW, how was the skiing today?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> And you still get crappy parking?


 Wait what happened to the numbers .. you know you said it was always running in the black?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about partying or stupid things people do in the parking lot.
> Not whining about having to walk to a lift


Would've been a hell of a lot more interesting.

Instead we get.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Would've been a hell of a lot more interesting.
> 
> Instead we get.


  FO then .. we dont need your smarm everywhere


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Wait what happened to the numbers .. you know you said it was always running in the black?



My sources at this stage of the evening probably aren't too much better than yours.  And let's recap what your sources were; a couple of newspaper articles outlining a couple of seasons in recent years where the mountain needed a loan.   Unless I missed something, it wasn't data supporting Gunstock as a leach on taxpayers for the past 25 years like you claimed.

My sources are I was a passholder there for a couple of seasons.  I got to know several people in management.  I skied with many long time local supporters, some who were county employees.  I still ski up there most seasons and live not too far to the south in NH and peruse the local news up there frequently.  Hell, I even got married in Laconia, so I'm not all that out of touch with the area. NEVER ONCE has anyone I have ever come across said the ski area was a cash drain for taxpayers.  Never once. You are the first.  And I chatted longtime locals up all the time on the subject because I fully expected people to be pro-lease because there's a strong pro-lease contingent up at Cannon.  I've skied with management and asked there perspective too.  The batting average of public opinion is near 1000 that Gunstock is the little engine that could.....great little business that the county benefits greatly from. 

  If I've been wrong all these years based upon the exposure I've had.....so be it.  I'm not ruling out that possibility.  It would just be really weird.  Like finding out at 39 years old that I'm actually left handed.  Could happen. 

But, let's just say I am 100% wrong.  Gunstock loses money hand over fist.  Those greedy bastards are shaking down your grandmother for snowmaking money.  

What this thread comes back to is you being upset about a parking spot and escalating that distress to protest your tax payments.   Think about that the next time you're driving to work instead of to the mountain where somedays (not all) you might have to walk 500 feet to the lift.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Keep wiggling as I find the documents.





deadheadskier said:


> My sources at this stage of the evening probably aren't too much better than yours.  And let's recap what your sources were; a couple of newspaper articles outlining a couple of seasons in recent years where the mountain needed a loan.   Unless I missed something, it wasn't data supporting Gunstock as a leach on taxpayers for the past 25 years like you claimed.
> 
> My sources are I was a passholder there for a couple of seasons.  I got to know several people in management.  I skied with many long time local supporters, some who were county employees.  I still ski up there most seasons and live not too far to the south in NH and peruse the local news up there frequently.  Hell, I even got married in Laconia, so I'm not all that out of touch with the area. NEVER ONCE has anyone I have ever come across said the ski area was a cash drain for taxpayers.  Never once. You are the first.  And I chatted longtime locals up all the time on the subject because I fully expected people to be pro-lease because there's a strong pro-lease contingent up at Cannon.  I've skied with management and asked there perspective too.  The batting average of public opinion is near 1000 that Gunstock is the little engine that could.....great little business that the county benefits greatly from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You do realize Gunstock has run in the black all but a handful of its 75 years in existence?   It's a positive cash contributor to Belknap county.


 Just want to keep this near the top so we dont forget what we are talking about .. ya you can try and call me whiny ... thats what this sight is all about


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

*site*


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Just want to keep this near the top so we dont forget what we are talking about .. ya you can try and call me whiny ... thats what this sight is all about



excellent work.  thank you


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100703/GJNEWS02/707039945


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Just want to keep this near the top so we dont forget what we are talking about .. ya you can try and call me whiny ... thats what this sight is all about


If the shoe fits.


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Just want to keep this near the top so we dont forget what we are talking about .. ya you can try and call me whiny ... thats what this sight is all about



I'm seriously reluctant to get into it, but, as it's been stated, you started this thread about parking and its morphed into the financial viability of Gunstock. Seems weird.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Im still looking for the numbers where they have borrowed and borrowed again going back to the seventies.. The we are profitable BS is only what you hear from the renters.. err I mean management


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'm seriously reluctant to get into it, but, as it's been stated, you started this thread about parking and its morphed into the financial viability of Gunstock. Seems weird.


 Oh well then should we continue the conversation about parking.. seems odd that a conversation cant evolve.. then again this is TGR right


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> If the shoe fits.


  Are you a moron or something go away if you cant contribute anything besides childish comments!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

TGR???

wait?  where am I?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL its on there own site http://www.gunstock.com/about/


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Oh well then should we continue the conversation about parking.. seems odd that a conversation cant evolve.. then again this is TGR right



...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

and on the cusp of groundhog day, deadheadskier felt a kinship with steamboat1  :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> and on the cusp of groundhog day, deadheadskier felt a kinship with steamboat1  :lol:


To bad the feeling is not mutual.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

So profitable all these years huh?   Still holding to that.. or are you hoping steamingpile will be you savior?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> To bad the feeling is not mutual.



thanks buddy

like you too


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> So profitable all these years huh?   Still holding to that.. or are you hoping steamingpile will be you savior?





Just on a gut feeling with zero facts I can almost promise you're wrong. All this because you can't walk a football field or two....Really? Are you disabled, because if so I get it.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Just getting going on paying back LOL http://millyardcommunications.com/index.php?src=news&refno=357&category=News


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> To bad the feeling is not mutual.



Harsh, man.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Just on a gut feeling with zero facts I can almost promise you're wrong. All this because you can't walk a football field or two....Really? Are you disabled, because if so I get it.


 Can you read ... go read something instead of guessing ..holy shit a website made up completely of gullible morons O:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just getting going?  That article was from 2008.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Just getting going on paying back LOL http://millyardcommunications.com/index.php?src=news&refno=357&category=News




This past year, it's 71st in operation, Gunstock paid $320,000 back to the county. We hope to continue to do thatóto be a net contributor back to the taxpayer, he says
lol


Your own source!!!!! cool


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> Harsh, man.


It goes way back.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Just getting going?  That article was from 2008.


 Right always profitable Gunstock..


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Right always profitable Gunstock..


Now that they can fit more cars in the parking lot they are.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

snoseek said:


> This past year, it's 71st in operation, Gunstock paid $320,000 back to the county. We hope to continue to do thatóto be a net contributor back to the taxpayer, he says
> lol
> 
> 
> Your own source!!!!! cool


 Right... and why do they owe the taxpayers money??


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Now that they can fit more cars in the parking lot they are.


 Dont you have another picture of yourself blowing snots?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Right... and why do they owe the taxpayers money?? IM DONE FUCKING MORONS ARE US





Byebye....don't trip walking in the big scary parking lot!!!!


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> It goes way back.



I know it does, but the guy tries to get along.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Byebye....don't trip walking in the big scary parking lot!!!!


 Ok snow seek good luck finding snow


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Ok snow seek good luck finding snow douchebag




have fun at work this week!


But you got a soft spot....in Tahoe...no snow! Sucks!


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Dont you have another picture of yourself blowing snots?



Dude....you've lost hope of being taken seriously.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

snoseek said:


> have fun at work this week!
> 
> 
> But you got a soft spot....in Tahoe...no snow! Sucks!


 Ya nope.. good guess though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Dont you have another picture of yourself blowing snots?


Nah just another picture of you.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Im just trollin your thread dude....no big deal...all good


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2015)

Edd said:


> Dude....you've lost hope of being taken seriously.


 Who cares .. whats this like a website of mostly shitbag city dwellars doing the internet ski hero thing LMAO


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Hi I can post pictures whn im no trying to learn to ski .. enjoy Brooklyn douche


I will thank you. If I ever make it to Gunstock I'll talk to the people you know so I get preferred parking


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Hi I can post pictures whn im no trying to learn to ski .. enjoy Brooklyn douche



Are you trying to learn to ski?  This post is borderline meaningless.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Its like summer in this bitch!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> i will thank you. If i ever make it to gunstock i'll talk to the people you know so i get preferred parking



lolololol


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Who cares .. whats this like a website with 20 people mostly shitbag city dwellars doing the internet ski hero thing LMAO


Look who's talking. You're the one whining like a little baby coming here to vent to all these shit bags. What are you like 17?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Look who's talking. You're the one whining like a little baby coming here to vent to all these shit bags. What are you like 17?




http://forums.alpinezone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15327&stc=1&d=1422823004


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it fair to assume that the reason they park cars that way is because they have decided that it fits the most cars into the lot?  If so, which is less fair; (a) somebody having to walk a maximum of 500 feet; or (b) someone being turned away because there isn't a parking spot?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Is it fair to assume that the reason they park cars that way is because they have decided that it fits the most cars into the lot?  If so, which is less fair; (a) somebody having to walk a maximum of 500 feet; or (b) someone being turned away because there isn't a parking spot?



please, there is no room for logic in this thread.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

I missed the part where it was mentioned that the cars are parked to have close access to the lodge, and that the lift is in a different location.  It seems to me this is a classic example of not being able to please everyone all of the time.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

So if the OP is one of the first to arrive, his walk would be at most a little over 300 feet more than the closest parking spot to the lift.  The average would be something around 200 feet, but that assumes that the OP would get the closest parking spot to the lift each and every time if they parked cars differently.    

View attachment 15345


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

If the OP is first to arrive, here's the actual distance from the closest parking spot to the lift.  Definitely not the "500 yards" that the OP complained about.  I think the OP had it right when he said, "Maybe more of a rant or pet peave than an actual problem."

View attachment 15346


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2015)

IIRC Gunstock does run a shuttle bus from the parking lot to the lodge so you don't have to walk. When I'm there with wife/son I will just drop them and the gear off right up front then go park.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 2, 2015)

But he doesn't want to go to the lodge! My god the humanity!


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2015)

Wait a minute.  I thought this was a sport for the physically fit.  Who cares about another 12 carlength walk.  Next thing you'll want them to blast all the stairs away and put in magic carpets?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 2, 2015)

What happened to page 12 ?! This thread is just starting to get good!

Ok, must have been a server glitch... 

Back to the regularly scheduled bitch-fest with us shitbags...  :razz:


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

billski said:


> Wait a minute.  I thought this was a sport for the physically fit.  Who cares about another 12 carlength walk.  Next thing you'll want them to blast all the stairs away and put in magic carpets?


 That would be fantastic.. I could drink a beer and have cheesy fries while being shuttled to the base of the hill, why dont they have these?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Is it fair to assume that the reason they park cars that way is because they have decided that it fits the most cars into the lot?  If so, which is less fair; (a) somebody having to walk a maximum of 500 feet; or (b) someone being turned away because there isn't a parking spot?



 I like the someone being turned away idea


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

I love it here in azzholezone..


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> But he doesn't want to go to the lodge! My god the humanity!


 Imagine going skiing and wanting to get on the phukking lift?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I missed the part where it was mentioned that the cars are parked to have close access to the lodge, and that the lift is in a different location.  It seems to me this is a classic example of not being able to please everyone all of the time.


 So put parky at each end and let me choose.. this isnt rocket surgery


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> this isnt rocket surgery


No, it's not.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> I love it here in azzholezone..


Only azzhole in this zone seems to be you.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Only azzhole in this zone seems to be you.


 Ya buddy your so nice with your wise-ass comments .. please stay in Brooklyn


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Ya buddy your so nice with your wise-ass comments .. please stay in Brooklyn


Are you sure you spelled your tag correctly? I can see where you could have a problem. Are you sure you didn't mean to spell it Moron.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Are you sure you spelled your tag correctly? I can see where you could have a problem. Are you sure you didn't mean to spell it Moron.


Is that how you spell that?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Why are people from new york ...well.. like you?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Is that how you spell that?


Yes moron.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes moron.




http://www.defender2.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10628/internetHero.jpg


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> http://www.defender2.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10628/internetHero.jpg


You can't even figure out how to post a picture. Pretty sad.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You can't even figure out how to post a picture. Pretty sad.


 And you cant seem to figure out how to be a human.. Brooklyn.. the armpit of the east coast eeecchhh


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

And I actually ski as opposed to putting up 4 thousand plus posts on a ski website...LOL... from Brooklyn ...LOLOLOL


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> And you cant seem to figure out how to be a human.. Brooklyn.. the armpit of the east coast eeecchhh


Parking could be pretty tuff around here. Good thing I have a private driveway. Where are you? Still home with mommy.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Parking could be pretty tuff around here. Good thing I have a private driveway. Where are you? Still home with mommy.


 Ohh wow a "private" driveway..oooohhhhhhh wow wow wow


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> And I actually ski as opposed to putting up 4 thousand plus posts on a ski website...LOL... from Brooklyn ...LOLOLOL


Why don't you post up your days & areas skied in the other thread. I wouldn't exactly call Gunstock a mountain.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Why don't you post up your days & areas skied in the other thread. I wouldn't exactly call Gunstock a mountain.


  Gunstock Mountain Resort, thats the name of it


----------



## Quietman (Feb 2, 2015)

Another fine example of the constant pissing contests on this site that are really puerile.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Why don't you post up your days & areas skied in the other thread. I wouldn't exactly call Gunstock a mountain.


  Because im not an ego maniac douche as yourself?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Gunstock Mountain Resort, thats the name of it


Must be awesome. Except for parking of course.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Another fine example of the constant pissing contests on this site that are really puerile.


  Beaty of it all, Just look away?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Must be awesome. Except for parking of course.


  No the parking is messed up  (CHECK TOPIC OF THREAD)


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Must be awesome. Except for parking of course.


  And living five minutes from the place with a pass is pretty awesome today.. Hows Brooklyn LMAO


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> No the parking is messed up  (CHECK TOPIC OF THREAD)


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Ya admit it you thought this was the ive been skiing this many times thread didnt you ? C'mon





steamboat1 said:


>


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

Look at the bright side.  Morwax is just a few posts of getting an extra entry into a future ticket giveaway!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> And living five minutes from the place with a pass is pretty awesome today.. Hows Brooklyn LMAO


Then why are you posting here??????


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> And living five minutes from the place with a pass is pretty awesome today.. Hows Brooklyn LMAO


Your so close you could walk. Why bother with parking?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Look at the bright side.  Morwax is just a few posts of getting an extra entry into a future ticket giveaway!


 Tickets?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 2, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Another fine example of the constant pissing contests on this site that are really puerile.



+1

I've been around AZ for a long time.  Not very active since I moved West, but have been checking in again lately.  I'm almost sorry I did.  Seems like a ton of this kind of stuff lately.  Have we run out of decent skiing conversations, or what?

Oh well.  20s and sunny here in CO, with pow and packed pow conditions everywhere, so I'm booting up and leaving the office to take a few pow bump runs.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Your so close you could walk. Why bother with parking?


The houses in his neighborhood are perpendicular to the street.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Your so close you could walk. Why bother with parking?


 A five minute drive .. are you really this dumb


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> A five minute drive .. are you really this dumb


No just seems you're that lazy.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The houses in his neighborhood are perpendicular to the street.


 You must want some too, no skiing today?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

BushMogulMaster said:


> +1
> 
> I've been around AZ for a long time.  Not very active since I moved West, but have been checking in again lately.  I'm almost sorry I did.  Seems like a ton of this kind of stuff lately.  Have we run out of decent skiing conversations, or what?
> 
> Oh well.  20s and sunny here in CO, with pow and packed pow conditions everywhere, so I'm booting up and leaving the office to take a few pow bump runs.


  New to the internet?  Just look away


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

BushMogulMaster said:


> +1
> 
> I've been around AZ for a long time.  Not very active since I moved West, but have been checking in again lately.  I'm almost sorry I did.  Seems like a ton of this kind of stuff lately.  Have we run out of decent skiing conversations, or what?
> 
> Oh well.  20s and sunny here in CO, with pow and packed pow conditions everywhere, so I'm booting up and leaving the office to take a few pow bump runs.


How's the parking situation out there?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Then why are you posting here??????


 Already took some runs 20 below with wind, home by fire before snowblowing driveway you?


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> How's the parking situation out there?


 CO sucks .. everyone from Cali has moved there.. Its like New Yorkers at K all weekend


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Already took some runs 20 below with wind, home by fire before snowblowing driveway you?


Did mommy ask you to do the driveway?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> How's the parking situation out there?



Fantastic.  We have very efficient parking crews that park nice, tight, even rows.  Rarely hear a complaint.  Our clientele is very laid back and down-to-earth.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Did mommy ask you to do the driveway?


 No she died in 1993


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Just ask a guest services guy how things are at his hill and you get that standard response.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Dude .. how are the hamburgers in the lodge?


----------



## Quietman (Feb 2, 2015)

BushMogulMaster said:


> +1
> 
> I've been around AZ for a long time.  Not very active since I moved West, but have been checking in again lately.  I'm almost sorry I did.  Seems like a ton of this kind of stuff lately.  Have we run out of decent skiing conversations, or what?
> 
> Oh well.  20s and sunny here in CO, with pow and packed pow conditions everywhere, so I'm booting up and leaving the office to take a few pow bump runs.



12" fresh of the lightest, driest powder NH ever gets and still snowing at 9 degrees.  Too bad I'm working from home today or I'd be heading out also.  Cheers!


----------



## skifree (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Maybe more of a rant or pet peave than an actual problem.. Huge parking lot right in front of the only high speed quad to the top. Get up early to make some fresh turns. They stack the rows perpendicular to the lift so even if the lot is only a couple rows of cars you may end up at the far end of the row maybe 500 yards from the lift base. What happened to first come first serve? Someone that shows up 15 minutes after me is parking right next to the lift and im forced (by the lot nazis) to park way the &^%$ over there. Yes I boot up at the car and really dont want to walk the extra 500 yards on gravel with my ski boots. When people circumvent the lot gestapo they come running over for a good talking to.. What gives Gunstock?


If that's your biggest bitch of the day you will have a great day.


----------

